# Melo 2 Glass



## TheSTRAFF (22/1/16)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement glass for Melo2 tank?


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/1/16)

TheSTRAFF said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement glass for Melo2 tank?


 
I'm sure all the vendors here must be able to give a hand...having said that it sucks to have broken the Melo 2 glass. I almost broke mine trying to change the flipping gaskets. Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TheSTRAFF (22/1/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> I'm sure all the vendors here must be able to give a hand...having said that it sucks to have broken the Melo 2 glass. I almost broke mine trying to change the flipping gaskets. Hope you get sorted



lol i tried changing it, then i read that alot of people broke their glass that way, so i stopped, then it slipped out of my hand, hopped of the bed and shattered on the floor...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/1/16)

TheSTRAFF said:


> lol i tried changing it, then i read that alot of people broke their glass that way, so i stopped, then it slipped out of my hand, hopped of the bed and shattered on the floor...


 
Like a wise man once told me, "You get born, you find out life's a ***** and then you die." Have a good weekend anyway, plenty more tanks out there.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/1/16)

We will have them late next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheSTRAFF (22/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We will have them late next week.



Hope it want cost me an arm and a leg, as i need coils also....


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/1/16)

TheSTRAFF said:


> Hope it want cost me an arm and a leg, as i need coils also....



This who we are. Great products, great service, fair prices:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/massive-price-difference.t18813/#post-314768


----------



## Waine (22/1/16)

The trick in removing the glass is using the back of a steel screw driver and gently pushing through the bore. There is a clip on U tube. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (25/1/16)

Waine said:


> The trick in removing the glass is using the back of a steel screw driver and gently pushing through the bore. There is a clip on U tube.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Just a quick update. Tried to remove my melo 2 glass today for its first boil clean. (the whole atomiser in boiling water clean) I battled my guava off!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

